# Farmer Wanna Be



## Soybean (Mar 15, 2009)

I want to have a farm when my husband and I finally get our own house. Right now we live in the suburbs in a 3 bedroom townhouse with his mother (so we can save money for this farm of mine!)

My dream is to have a self sufficient farm where I grow my own food and raise my own animals. Personally, I'm a vegetarian but my husband eats meat and so do many of our animals (ferrets, dog, cats) so I want to raise meat animals that I know are raised humanely and fed a proper diet. 

I want to have chickens, goats, rabbits, quail, cows, and a few other farm animals. As far as cows, I mainly want them for milk production and the resulting calves would be used for meat when they become adults. I would probably only have one producing cow and her offspring would be used for meat. How much land would I need to support that single (maybe two) cow?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 15, 2009)

Where are you located-state is fine? The general rule of thumb is 1-1.5acre per animal for grazing then another 1-1.5for harvesting hay for winter feeding. The reason I ask where you are from is, your location can very this significantly. If your land is dry or doesn't have good growth of the right forage you will need more. If you don't have enough land to graze full time that's okay but, you will need to feed year around. If you need to buy your hay, try to buy it directly off the field as it's usually cheaper that way. Will you be using grain or strickly grass fed?


----------



## Soybean (Mar 15, 2009)

I would like to grass feed. Isn't that more natural for cows?

I live in Richmond, Va right now. We are not really sure where we want to move once we have the money to get a farm. My husband is currently in school, so he's looking at medical schools around the country to see where he wants to go.

And what breed of cow would be good for milk production as well as produce calves good for meat production?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 15, 2009)

Grain fed vs. Grass fed is a debate that really is a matter of personal preference. I know for a fact that if the cows get out and can get into the corn (field or bin/pile) they will eat it. With a milk cow especially, I would recommend that you keep an open mind to the grain. If you want to go grass fed that's fine but, if your cow starts to loose weight and you can't get her to turn it around you may need to use some grain. 

Some like the jerseys for a family milk cow. A cross breed does good for meat. The best thing is to look in your area when you are ready and see what's available.


----------



## Soybean (Mar 15, 2009)

If I need to use grain, I will. So lets say 2 acres per cow just to give them some extra space. So once I have all my other animals, it might be good for me just to have about 3-5 acres since I plan to have goats and such. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 15, 2009)

You are welcome and good luck with your plans. I'm glad to see you are planning ahead and gathering the information you need. It really does help!


----------



## Soybean (Mar 15, 2009)

We probably won't have this dream farm of mine for another couple of years. I want to know everything I can before jumping into this so when that cow arrives at my farm I don't just stare at it and go "Ok, what do I do with it?"


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 15, 2009)

Soybean said:
			
		

> We probably won't have this dream farm of mine for another couple of years. I want to know everything I can before jumping into this so when that cow arrives at my farm I don't just stare at it and go "Ok, what do I do with it?"


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey Kitty, was that 1 to 1.5 acres/animal on a per month basis? (Sorry, a little forgetful today.)

Reason I ask is because Soybean'll have to look for more than 5 acres to raise all those animals, plus a couple cows.  Soybean, unless you buy hay (which I am sure you will do), having a couple cows on 5 acres will go pretty fast, especially if you end up with a dry year.  On a wet year where theres plenty of grass to go around, not so much.  Now, with goats and other animals, I would suggest maybe a few acres more than 5...more like 10.  This way you could have extra land if the cows don't get along with the goats or you want to try your hand at doing a little haying.

But of course, it's just a suggestion.  As for the type of cows to go with, Jersey is alright for milk, but those dual-purpose breeds like Dexter or Red Poll might be another to consider for having milk and meat on your table.

Good luck with your endeavours.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 15, 2009)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Hey Kitty, was that 1 to 1.5 acres/animal on a per month basis? (Sorry, a little forgetful today.)
> 
> Reason I ask is because Soybean'll have to look for more than 5 acres to raise all those animals, plus a couple cows.  Soybean, unless you buy hay (which I am sure you will do), having a couple cows on 5 acres will go pretty fast, especially if you end up with a dry year.  On a wet year where theres plenty of grass to go around, not so much.  Now, with goats and other animals, I would suggest maybe a few acres more than 5...more like 10.  This way you could have extra land if the cows don't get along with the goats or you want to try your hand at doing a little haying.
> 
> ...





> The general rule of thumb is 1-1.5acre *per animal *for *grazing* then another *1-1.5* for *harvesting *hay for winter feeding. The reason I ask where you are from is, your location can very this significantly. If your land is dry or doesn't have good growth of the right forage you will need more.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 15, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> WildRoseBeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you said that, but you didn't clarify whether it was #acres/animal (or AU)/month or #acres/AU/day for either hay or grazing.


----------



## jhm47 (Mar 15, 2009)

It all depends on your location.  For instance, here in South Dakota, some places can run a cow/calf unit on 3 acres.  In the western part of the state, there are places where they need 25 acres / unit.  The land is basically priced in proportion to it's carrying capacity, so the investment is about the same.  

One thing to remember---however much land you buy will not be enough.  And---when you decide it's time to sell the land, it will be worth more.  They just aren't making land any longer, so it's in limited supply.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 15, 2009)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> It all depends on your location.  For instance, here in South Dakota, some places can run a cow/calf unit on 3 acres.  In the western part of the state, there are places where they need 25 acres / unit.  The land is basically priced in proportion to it's carrying capacity, so the investment is about the same.
> 
> *One thing to remember---however much land you buy will not be enough.*  And---when you decide it's time to sell the land, it will be worth more.  They just aren't making land any longer, so it's in limited supply.


That's right, because what if you got expansion on your mind?  It's better to get more than what you plan on than less. 

And lets face it: the only time that you're going to get a piece of land is if there's a farmer that can't look after the land anymore and needs someone else to care for it for him...lets hope not another realistate developer. 

Sorry for hijacking your post Soybean.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 15, 2009)

i think youll want to buy 20 or 25acs to start your farm on.that way youll have some extra room.an you wont be limited as to what you can do.


----------



## Soybean (Mar 16, 2009)

But where can you find 20 acres that won't put you in the poor house trying to buy it? I know that land is more affordable out in the country, away from cities, but then how is job security? I still have to work until my husband completes school to become a doctor (another 7 years).


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 16, 2009)

Soybean said:
			
		

> But where can you find 20 acres that won't put you in the poor house trying to buy it? I know that land is more affordable out in the country, away from cities, but then how is job security? I still have to work until my husband completes school to become a doctor (another 7 years).


You just need to be willing to drive. We have a half hour to 45 minute drive to the bigger towns around here. Our little town (~850)is only about 15-20 minutes away.


----------



## Soybean (Mar 16, 2009)

I wouldn't mind a small commute. I just told my husband yesterday we would need 5-10 acres. Now I'm going to tell him "No, honey. Now we need 20 acres." You guys better not suggest anymore or you guys are going to get me in trouble. Hahaha.  Any excuse to have a bigger farm. "But they said it would be better if we went bigger! They are farm people, they should know!."


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 16, 2009)

I could tell you get more land real easy. You know you can always rent out the extra until you need it or grow a crop to sell!  

It doesn't matter how many acres you want your finances are going to dictate what you can get. My advice is go with what you can afford and make your animal plans around that. If you can afford more than what you will need then plan some extra acreage.


----------



## Soybean (Mar 16, 2009)

Right now, if we didn't have our apartment (we are trying to get out of the lease which we still have 8 months on), we could probably afford a few acres with a very small home on it, but we still have to save up the down payment. 

Thanks for all the info. Now, do cows need shelter during the winter months?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes, they need shelter. Nothing fancy, a leanto works real well. If you're going to be milking you will need to take into consideration your milking setup too. That could be a spot inside the leanto or a connected room that is enclosed to offer you more shelter from the weather(and maybe even a heater). It will need to be someplace that you can keep the milk clean.


----------



## Thewife (Mar 16, 2009)

Soybean said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind a small commute. I just told my husband yesterday we would need 5-10 acres. Now I'm going to tell him "No, honey. Now we need 20 acres." You guys better not suggest anymore or you guys are going to get me in trouble. Hahaha.  Any excuse to have a bigger farm. "But they said it would be better if we went bigger! They are farm people, they should know!."


Welcome to the board Soybean!

I hate to say it, but once you start, you will always want more!
Here's how I do it! If I want a few more of something, I tell the Hubby I want double that number, then that few I really want, don't look seem bad!


----------



## Soybean (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh I know. Thats how I was with my snakes. I started with one snake. Then I wanted two more, then another, and another. I now keep 12 snakes and still want more. I can't wait till we can have a farm.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 16, 2009)

youll need a barn an a corral.as said you can milk in the barn.an you can also store hay in the barn.unless you use round bales.an those can be stored outside.


----------



## Thewife (Mar 16, 2009)

Soybean said:
			
		

> Oh I know. Thats how I was with my snakes. I started with one snake. Then I wanted two more, then another, and another. I now keep 12 snakes and still want more. I can't wait till we can have a farm.


I love snakes!
What kind if snakes do you have?


----------



## Soybean (Mar 16, 2009)

I have 9 ball pythons, many that are different morphs (pastels, spider, pinstripe, ect). I also have 2 corn snakes (one snow female and a hypo male) and 1 normal female columbian red tail boa. They are my babies.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 16, 2009)

Snakes are pretty neat.

Yeah I agree with everyone else if you're going to buy 20 or even 30 acres you can't be afraid to commute.  Heck were I live, the closest town with a good store for livestock and farm supplies is from a 15 minutes drive to a 30 minutes drive away.  The nearest city is an hour and a half's drive away. 

Besides, if you're looking to purchase some land in a few years, even if it has to be up to 7 years, by that time you may have generated enough income to purchase a piece.  You may end up just starting with 5 acres of land, and by the time you've decided you've saved up enough and wish to expand you might find another piece of land that's a bit bigger than your first acreage and go buy that.  I mean, the possibilities are endless.

Heck look at me, as soon as I finish my schooling I want to get back to farming too.  And since my folks already have a farm, looking for land for me to start is not a problem.  Unless of course something comes up and I change my mind and decide to purchase some land somewheres else. But there's always the possibility that that won't happen, and I'd still have 360 acres (2 quarter sections) to work with to raise cattle on, with a lot of elbow grease in fixing fence, putting new fence in, seeding new pastures, etc.  Quite frankly I'm kinda looking forward to the work ahead!

Cattle would need shelter during the winter months.  The dairy breeds are more susceptible to the cold than the thicker-skinned beef breeds, so a barn and maybe a lean-to shed is necessary.  And of course you can't have livestock without fences; fence requirements between goats and cattle are a bit different.  

Unless you haven't already, I'd start collecting books on raising livestock; Storey's Guide to Raising [Cattle, Goats, Ducks, Sheep, Chickens, Llamas, Horses, Turkeys, etc.] are highly recommended sources to get your hands on before you dive into becoming a farmer. Storey's Guide to Raising Beef Cattle is like a bible to me, a GREAT book for anyone wanting to get started in cattle.  It doesn't carry dairy so much, but I'm sure that Storey's Publishing carries books on learning to raise dairy cattle.

And that's my two cents of the day.


----------



## Soybean (Mar 16, 2009)

Commuting wouldn't be a problem for me. It is my husband I worry about. He's not so much into the homesteading thing. He's used to the suburbs and wants to be a surgeon. I would be a stay at home mom (when we have kids) and work on the farm. He has 3 years left of his four year college and then med school. 

I thank you all for all the info and answers.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 16, 2009)

He may not be now, but I've heard stories of people who were never into homesteading or farming ending up enjoying it more than they'd ever imagined.  So don't count on him being like the surbanite he is forever.


----------



## kstaven (Mar 25, 2009)

I married a california girl. Born and raised in L.A. Within two years of us getting married we where on the farm and now she wouldn't move to a city for anything.

I know many who have been through this type of transition and they all went through a 6 month transition period feeling very isolated. 

Just wish we would have gone after that extra 100 acres when we bought!!!

Cow and calf on an acre here is not a problem. 40 minute drive from here and you would need 3 acres. 

If you are going to have goats then you would really want part of the land to be heavy in brush so they can browse.


----------



## m.holloway (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey again, This is our garden that has come up and doing well so far. the other plants are still in the green house growing. Not ready for the ground yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It's corn, pole beans, squash, cabbage, cucumbers,


----------



## m.holloway (Mar 26, 2009)

And last my cherry bush, It's called Sugar Sweet Cherry. I have 4 but this is the only one blooming?


----------



## Thewife (Mar 26, 2009)

Your garden looke real nice!
The only green in my garden, is the moss and the weeds I didn't pull last year!

Oh, and the little bit of garlic I DID get around to planting last year!


----------



## skippacheval (Dec 27, 2009)

I would say to start out small.  If you have never worked a farm you may be overwhelmed with all the chores and responsibilities. Milk cows need to be milked twice a day no matter what the weather is.  Pastures need to be mowed. If you have a snow storm or blizzard like we had in Oklahoma this week you may be stymied.  We had to shovel thru 4 feet deep drifts just to open gates and doors to care for our animals, some gates we simply had to climb over.  It was also 26 degrees a normal 15 minute job turned into over 2 hours, We have 42 chickens, 4 goats and 3 horses(at home).  We also have a stable with 47 horses that was the easy part as we built for bad weather and have a plan in place for all kinds of weather. Feed in place for 1 week all the water tanks full(in case the electric goes off and a generator) We can always chop ice gets buckets of water.  Luckily we are from Wisconsin so we buried our water lines deeper than is usually called for here in Ok so we had no frozen water lines.  If you start small and plan well you will enjoy your homestead.


----------

